# SSHHHH!! Mom doesn't need to know!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well the other day my mom and dad left on an errand so we secretly let the baby out in the living room! Snapped this picture.










Naughty goat!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lol! :wink:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

I won't tell, but you better keep her away from the computer.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I probably should huh? I can just see her typing away on here! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: mum's the word... :wink:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats funny, I have that same issue here with MY daughter. I keep findin a kidd in the house runnin on the furnature :angry: :ROFL: I think its great, just wish you could house break em. :shrug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hope she did not leave her mark on the furniture. :leap:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Crissa said:


> Naughty goat!


Naughty Crissa!

Too cute


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: yeah Crissa.... you better hope she never joins TGS! :ROFL: 

too cute!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL Cissa! the first time my kids started bouncing on the couch mom said i had to take them outside.She sure is a cuyie i love solid ears!
beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all! And what's better is that she actually IS potty trained! If you put her either on a puppy pad or put her outside she'll go right away and refuses to go inside. (so far, knocking on wood!)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oooooo...you little devil! Looks like Miss Ebony had quite a bit of fun!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Actuly Pancakes and Dude are both house broken. Just takes time and a little bit of work and you can do it. Both of my boys go potty on news paper!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Got a couple more pictures of her playing _outside_ this time. :wink:


























And she's not as wide as I would like in the rear.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she is just the prettiest thing! I LOVE her being solid black! Very striking!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! She looks solid black but she's got two tiny white hairs on her head and two hidden on her side! Wonder if those classify as spots? :ROFL: I'm really quite happy with her though, definately an improvement on mom. I'm going to email to see if they can send me a picture of Heidi's udder. :wink:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I keep thinking about bringing my new kids into the house to play when my hubby's not home! So, I won't tell your parents. :thumb:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

hehe, thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is so cute.....hopping around ....really stretching her legs..... :greengrin:  
Yahooooooooooooo ~!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

How cute!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL! How cute and too funny!! Don't worry, I won't tell!!


----------

